

Challenges of Getting to Mars: Curiosity's Seven Minutes of Terror - epenn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki_Af_o9Q9s&feature=share

======
ColinWright
Popular:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4147907>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4150596>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152659>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152965>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4154270>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157927>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4161845>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4162900>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4163991>

No comments ...

